# Absence d'enfant sans rompre le contrat



## Sousou (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour. J'ai commencé un contrat en 4 octobre et après une semaine l'enfant est tombé malade pour 5 jours et on a repris la garde pour 4 jours et l'enfant tombe encore malade et le médecin lui prescrit un traitement à cause d'une malformation d'apareil degistif. La maman a arrêté sa formation et décide de lui suivre le traitement elle même. Et ça fait maintenant deux mois (octobre et novembre) elle m' a pas payé et elle a pas rompu le contrat. Quel procédure dois-je faire ? Et quels sont mes droits ? Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Malgres que vous n avez pas l enfant le contrat court toujours et elle doit vous payer 
Lui envoyer des demain une lettre avec accusé de réception qui lui rappel ses devoirs d employeur , que malgres que l enfant vienne pas le contrat court toujours et qu'elle vous doit la somme de x euros , que vous lui laissée un délai de x jours pour régler la situation sinon vous saisissez les prud'hommes


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Pour novembre on peu pas encore dire qu elle vous a pas payer vue que le mois est pas fini 

Vous avez eu aucun contact avec cette maman depuis que l enfant viens plus ? Vous avez essayer de lui tel ?


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Demande de résiliation judiciaire du contrat de travail devant le tribunal des prud'hommes. Auparavant, faire un courrier lr ar de prise d'acte de l'arrêt du contrat de travail. Et encore auparavant, mise en demeure par lr lr adressée à l'employeur en lui donnant un délai pour payer le salaire par exemple 8 jours. La prise d'acte de rupture du contrat de travail et la demande de résiliation judiciaire du contrat permettent de ne pas démissionner. La résiliation du contrat se fera sur la base du manquement de l'employeur à un élément essentiel constitutif du contrat de travail. Dans ce cas : le non paiement du salaire.


----------



## kikine (29 Novembre 2022)

catie c'est soit la prise d'acte soit la rupture judiciaire, mais pas les 2


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Kikine, quand on aime, on ne compte pas ! 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Sousou 

 Je suppose que vous l’avez relancé dès la fin du mois d’octobre ?

📢 *TOUJOURS être très réactif dès la fin du mois en cours SI impayé et poster sur ce forum pour conseils pour procédure *


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@kikine 

« catie c'est soit la prise d'acte soit la rupture judiciaire, mais pas les 2 « 

Le + « judicieux » … + efficace au niveau résultat est lequel ? 

Prise d’acte ?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Résiliation judiciaire : le salarié peut demander devant le tribunal des prud'hommes la résiliation judiciaire du contrat de travail le liant à son employeur si il estime qu'il y a des manquements graves dans l'exécution de celui ci. 
Au final la résiliation judiciaire du contrat revient à un licenciement sans cause réelle et sérieuse pour le salarié.


----------



## kikine (29 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> @kikine
> 
> « catie c'est soit la prise d'acte soit la rupture judiciaire, mais pas les 2 «
> 
> ...


la rupture judiciaire : ce sont les juges qui prononcent la fin de contrat a la date du jugement considéré comme un licenciement dès le départ
la prise d'acte : c'est le salarié qui rompt le contrat la rupture est immédiate, considérée comme une démission par défaut c'est le tribunal qui requalifie en licenciement (si les motifs sont sérieux bien sûr sinon ça reste une démission)

la grande différence se sont surtout les délais la rupture judiciaire étant plus longue, les salaires sont dus jusqu'à la date du rendu du jugement, dans la prise d'acte le contrat se stop dès la réception du courrier et donc les salaires aussi


----------



## kikine (29 Novembre 2022)

en fait si tu es sûre de récupérer les salaires non payés vaut mieux une résiliation judiciaire, sinon la prise d'acte pour stopper de suite l'hémorragie


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

On est le 29 Novembre. Tu n'as encore rien fait du tout concernant le salaire d'Octobre???
Perso au moment où le PE me dit prendre cette décision je lui rappelle comment il doit procéder:
1)* me payer le mois d'octobre avant le 5 novembre* (donc maintenant il y a URGENCE!) et me déclarer
2) me faire un courrier de rupture de contrat si c'est bien leur choix, dans le respect du préavis
Mais s'il souhaite me garder comme AM au retour de leur enfant alors il doit me déclarer* et me payer* en attendant
3) en attendant me payer jusqu'à cloture de mon contrat
4) me faire parvenir mon solde de tout compte + mon Attestation Employeur + mon Certificat de Travail

Là au 29 Novembre si aucun salaire n'est parvenu, ni déclaration, ni courrier de rupture je leur fait un courrier de mise en demeurre de me regler le mois d'octobre sous 48h sans quoi je porte l'affaire devant le tribunal en référé (procédure d'urgence et gratuite pour non paiement de salaire).

S'il ne bouge pas et que je vais au tribunal je commence par demander mon salaire mais aussi la rupture du contrat au tort de l'employeur pour que ça ne soit pas considéré comme une démission.


----------



## Sousou (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir. Merci les filles pour votre réactivité. Le problème est que la maman est très gentille et aussi très jeune 22ans avec deux enfants, moi au début je vais pas beaucoup insister surtout quand elle m'a dit que l'enfant a une malformation gastrique, je veux pas lui demander le salaire dans des conditions pénibles. Mais dernièrement elle m'a dit que je veux arrêter le contrat mais elle savait pas comment faire. Et j'ai lui envoyé les procédures. Mais toujours sans réponse 🤔😏


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Pardon mais même si son bébé est malade, et je compatis sincérement, ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas te faire payer ni continuer de bloquer une place sans l'être.
Perso, très gentiment, je l'appelle et lui demande de venir chez moi dès demain. Que je la guide pour toute la procédure:
- me déclarer
- me payer (donc elle vient avec ses codes de banque pour faire un virement ou un chequier)
- me licencier
Mais il faut résoudre tout ça et vite.


----------



## Sousou (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir griselda. Oui vous avez raison. Je vais essayer de faire plus formellement comme ça elle accélère un peu.je pensé qu'elle croit que à la retrait de l'enfant, le salaire n'est pas dû c'est pour ça elle lâche l'affaire. Alors que le mois de novembre est dû même si l'enfant est absent car elle a pas rompu le contrat. Merci


----------

